# Good bye Martha Stewart. It's been swell.



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I was given a gift of a bag of MS yarn 2 years ago. I am no fan of Ms Stewart so I hid it in the bottom of my stash. 
During a snow storm, I saw the color pop out in the bottom of the plastic bin. I dug it out, Gerbera Daisy it said. My spirits were lifted. It was easy on the needles, no knots, no breaks, no splits. But I really dislike Martha I said, the yarn called me out and this is what happened.
I still have one more skein, Argh!
This little thread coincides with the current MS thread. 
Christine


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> I was given a gift of a bag of MS yarn 2 years ago. I am no fan of Ms Stewart so I hid it in the bottom of my stash.
> During a snow storm, I saw the color pop out in the bottom of the plastic bin. I dug it out, Gerbera Daisy it said. My spirits were lifted. It was easy on the needles, no knots, no breaks, no splits. But I really dislike Martha I said, the yarn called me out and this is what happened.
> I still have one more skein, Argh!
> This little thread coincides with the current MS thread.
> Christine


Hey, glad she was good for something. This set is adorable. 
PS I was never a fan either especially when she brought out the little 'turkey' shaped soup bowls for her Thanksgiving dinner. Who the heck has the space for all those things. 

ETA Use the last skein in good health.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

If the yarn is lovely, Which you said it was, and the color, I really like, who cares if MS name is on the band?


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

very cute and i love the color, but like you i am no martha stewart fan. thank you for sharing


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

While we share a mutual distaste for the name of the brand of yarn, you've done a beautiful job with it! especially the sweater! Looks to be child sized. If so- could you share the pattern link? Looking for something like this for my great niece.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow! Lovely cables! You've put MS to good use. 

I don't like her either, and refrain from buying anything with that name brand. Like you, I had a pile donated to me, I made into into something cute and gave it away.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Lovely items with the yarn. Remove the label and knit the last. The color is wonderful!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

cainchar said:


> While we share a mutual distaste for the name of the brand of yarn, you've done a beautiful job with it! especially the sweater! Looks to be child sized. If so- could you share the pattern link? Looking for something like this for my great niece.


Thank you, the sweater is an old Drops pattern that I really changed . I am not a designer but the pattern drove me nuts so I improvised.
Ravelry has some wonderful cabled cardi patterns, free. Take a look


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Love the color


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Wonderful knits, love the color.


----------



## Scottie mom (Jul 13, 2014)

I bought her first book. One of the photos was a "Vegetable Display" in a very large farm wagon. Enough food to stock a shelter for days just baking in the sun. Such a waste......
I saw one or two of her programs about the same time and realized that many of her "hints" seemed familiar. I realized later that coincidentally they were the same as in a book from the early 1900's that I happened to own. That really finished me with Martha!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Christine, I'm not a fan of Martha Stewart either, but you put her yarn to good use! Love the color, and the patterns you used. Great knitting, as usual!
Edie... ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Looks fantastic --- in spite of you know who!
Lovely colour.


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin' (Apr 17, 2014)

Beautiful sweater and hats! You made something wonderful out of something not so wonderful--an admirable accomplishment.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry about MS, but your knitting is lovely!


----------



## ANENOME (Apr 15, 2015)

My word, this Martha Stewart is not popular, is she? I am not familiar with her but the wool and what you have made looks great!


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin' (Apr 17, 2014)

Good grief, I thought she died! 
Beautiful sweater and hats! You made something wonderful out of something not so wonderful--an admirable accomplishment.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Scottie mom said:


> I bought her first book. One of the photos was a "Vegetable Display" in a very large farm wagon. Enough food to stock a shelter for days just baking in the sun. Such a waste......
> I saw one or two of her programs about the same time and realized that many of her "hints" seemed familiar. I realized later that coincidentally they were the same as in a book from the early 1900's that I happened to own. That really finished me with Martha!!


Something funny to back you .I lived in Newport RI and the year when the Aussies were in for the America's Cup,My husband's restaurant ran a cheesecake contest and the judge was one of the Aussies in the race.
I made a kiwi cake and won first prize. ARGH! I opened the brown paper wrapper and my first prize was a complete set of MS cookbooks. Second prize was a gorgeous solid copper mixing bowl. I went out the back door and traded with the 2nd prize winner. Martha was not coming home with me!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Never took much notice of Martha Stewart and never seen any of her yarn but your knits are lovely and the colour is very pretty


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

You did a beautiful job knitting. Just gorgeous.
BTW my brother-in-law is a Wall Street ad executive. They absolutely LOVE people like you who are swayed by a name on a brand-good or bad, you're an easy target to their ad's.
It's a psychological thing. They could next take the exact same yarn, put Hilary Clinton's name on it and you will love it. 
You got to look beyond the name. Old Martha didn't sit and spin that yarn!


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Something funny to back you .I lived in Newport RI and the year when the Aussies were in for the America's Cup,My husband's restaurant ran a cheesecake contest and the judge was one of the Aussies in the race.
> I made a kiwi cake and won first prize. ARGH! I opened the brown paper wrapper and my first prize was a complete set of MS cookbooks. Second prize was a gorgeous solid copper mixing bowl. I went out the back door and traded with the 2nd prize winner. Martha was not coming home with me!


 :lol: :lol: Look at it another way: the MS on the yarn label is just a name. Take off the label, rewind. If the yarn is good, go for it.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Jalsh said:


> You did a beautiful job knitting. Just gorgeous.
> BTW my brother-in-law is a Wall Street ad executive. They absolutely LOVE people like you who are swayed by a name on a brand-good or bad, you're an easy target to their ad's.
> It's a psychological thing. They could next take the exact same yarn, put Hilary Clinton's name on it and you will love it.
> You got to look beyond the name. Old Martha didn't sit and spin that yarn!


Good advice!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Years ago I belonged to Society of Craft Designers and went to a couple of their conventions. She MS was quite a topic as several had sold ideas to MS and then had them show up on programs with NO CREDIT whatsoever. Never did like her and that really cooked it.

Your knitting is lovely-- bet the child will love that sweater.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Linda6885 said:


> If the yarn is lovely, Which you said it was, and the color, I really like, who cares if MS name is on the band?


Or DONATE the yarn? And I was in Michael's a while back and was told MS is being removed. She has cooked her own goose...in more ways than one. 😉😬


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

Beautiful knitting in spite of MS.


----------



## knittingcanuk (Nov 12, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> I was given a gift of a bag of MS yarn 2 years ago. I am no fan of Ms Stewart so I hid it in the bottom of my stash.
> During a snow storm, I saw the color pop out in the bottom of the plastic bin. I dug it out, Gerbera Daisy it said. My spirits were lifted. It was easy on the needles, no knots, no breaks, no splits. But I really dislike Martha I said, the yarn called me out and this is what happened.
> I still have one more skein, Argh!
> This little thread coincides with the current MS thread.
> Christine


Beautiful work! :thumbup:


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful sweater and hats ! The colour is lovely and your knitting is perfect !


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I was given a gift of a bag of MS yarn 2 years ago. I am no fan of Ms Stewart so I hid it in the bottom of my stash.
> During a snow storm, I saw the color pop out in the bottom of the plastic bin. I dug it out, Gerbera Daisy it said. My spirits were lifted. It was easy on the needles, no knots, no breaks, no splits. But I really dislike Martha I said, the yarn called me out and this is what happened.
> I still have one more skein, Argh!
> This little thread coincides with the current MS thread.
> Christine


chrisjac-I'm with you. I'n no fan of that person. Years ago, I made a quilt to be auctioned off for an animal rescue charity. I worked very hard and slow on it because I didn't have that much quilting experience and I wanted it to turn out well so someone would bid on it and make money for the rescue. I was very proud of my effort and got many compliments so I think I did ok. MS was at the auction and I was introuced to her. She spent the next ten minutes or so telling me everything I did wrong with the quilt. I was humiliated and devastated. She seemed to really enjoy knocking down my efforts then walking away while laughing at me. The quilt came up in the auction and four people ended up in a bidding war for it. It went for almost ten thousand dollars (not that it was a ten thousand dollar quilt, not even close, but rumor has it that two of the women were bitter enemies and I think they just got caught up trying to outdo each other!). Whatever the reason, the rescue was the winner for it. I don't know if MS was there for the auction. I hope she was and saw my lowly quilting effort go for such big bucks! She is a mean, spiteful, blackhearted b**ch and I hopes karma grabs her by the throat and doesn't let go. That said, I think your knit set is really pretty and so beautifully knit. Thanks for sharing it with us. You're a very talented knitter! Denise


----------



## Debi55 (Jun 4, 2014)

The most important word here is....free! What beautiful items came out of....free!
I saw an interview of Martha Stewart's daughter. Made me laugh when she said they lived off of TV dinners!
Guess the barber needs a haircut...


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

jeanne63 said:


> Or DONATE the yarn? And I was in Michael's a while back and was told MS is being removed. She has cooked her own goose...in more ways than one. 😉😬


REAlly?! :shock:


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

This set is gorgeous in every way!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Beautiful creations! Who cares what the name on the label is? Your work is lovely.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

denisejh said:


> chrisjac-I'm with you. I'n no fan of that person. Years ago, I made a quilt to be auctioned off for an animal rescue charity. I worked very hard and slow on it because I didn't have that much quilting experience and I wanted it to turn out well so someone would bid on it and make money for the rescue. I was very proud of my effort and got many compliments so I think I did ok. MS was at the auction and I was introuced to her. She spent the next ten minutes or so telling me everything I did wrong with the quilt. I was humiliated and devastated. She seemed to really enjoy knocking down my efforts then walking away while laughing at me. The quilt came up in the auction and four people ended up in a bidding war for it. It went for almost ten thousand dollars (not that it was a ten thousand dollar quilt, not even close, but rumor has it that two of the women were bitter enemies and I think they just got caught up trying to outdo each other!). Whatever the reason, the rescue was the winner for it. I don't know if MS was there for the auction. I hope she was and saw my lowly quilting effort go for such big bucks! She is a mean, spiteful, blackhearted b**ch and I hopes karma grabs her by the throat and doesn't let go. That said, I think your knit set is really pretty and so beautifully knit. Thanks for sharing it with us. You're a very talented knitter! Denise


Denise, what a great story! Anyone who has lived in New England will tell you how Martha was caught by police stalking her ex-husband Andy because he took up with one of her assistants. She's got a history!


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> I was given a gift of a bag of MS yarn 2 years ago. I am no fan of Ms Stewart so I hid it in the bottom of my stash.
> During a snow storm, I saw the color pop out in the bottom of the plastic bin. I dug it out, Gerbera Daisy it said. My spirits were lifted. It was easy on the needles, no knots, no breaks, no splits. But I really dislike Martha I said, the yarn called me out and this is what happened.
> I still have one more skein, Argh!
> This little thread coincides with the current MS thread.
> Christine


Love what you have created with that yarn; especially the sweater, just beautiful!!!


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Beautiful hats and sweater. your stitchwork is impeccable.

I have about 60 or so skeins of the acrylic/merino blend. I actually like the yarn quite a bit. I would never pay full price for it - not worth the $8 regular price at all, but on clearance, I went for it


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Very pretty. Excellent knitting. I really love the cables!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

SweetPandora said:


> Beautiful hats and sweater. your stitchwork is impeccable.
> 
> I have about 60 or so skeins of the acrylic/merino blend. I actually like the yarn quite a bit. I would never pay full price for it - not worth the $8 regular price at all, but on clearance, I went for it


Thank you. I tried a new pattern for the larger hat to see how plain stockinette would work out. It came out nice and neat.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very pretty, nicely done.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you all!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Whoever she is and whatever she's done, you've made lovely things from the yarn. Nice colour and knitting.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Lovely colour.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow, what a lot of strong emotions. I love her recipes and craft ideas and couldn't care less who she is at home (& we don't actually know). Yarn is just yarn.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

I know nothing about ms, but I do know that's pretty knitting and I think you have done well using something you don't like. &#128512;&#128077;


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I love the color! Its so spring like - one of my favorites. I like Martha Stewart and I always have. She has never put her name on any product that is not first rate. I will probably get blowback for saying this but she elevated crafting to new levels and gave permission to an entire generation of women like myself to rejoice in their creativity. If it wasn't for Martha, I bet there would be no Craftsy, Etsy and Ravelry - just my opinion.


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

I love what you've done with the yarn. Beautiful set.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

jeannietta said:


> I love the color! Its so spring like - one of my favorites. I like Martha Stewart and I always have. She has never put her name on any product that is not first rate. I will probably get blowback for saying this but she elevated crafting to new levels and gave permission to an entire generattion of women like myself to rejoice in their creativity. If it wasn' t for Martha, I bet there would be no Craftsy, Etsy and Ravelry - just my opinion.[/qaveuote]
> 
> Jeannietta, we all have a right to disagree. No one here will disrespect you for what you say. Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Your knitting looks lovely despite being made with MS yarn!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What lovely items! Great color also!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Outstanding knitting, and I LOVE the color. I've knitted with Martha Stewart yarn and I love it.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Christine, what an adorable set you have made. I love, love, love the color and your knitting is first rate.


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Beautiful little knits! Not a fan of hers either but this sure looks fabulous! The color is wonderful!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Are there many celebrities that do not have something to answer for these days? I do think they made an example of her for her indiscretions, most good old boys get off for worse. But illegal is illegal. My friend was a nanny for the people near her and said most everyone complained about the big production trucks always in the area. 
Your items are lovey Chris, but I can understand the reluctance of using something that the purchase benefits something you do not attest to. Be cheered that alot of people have jobs because of her holdings, they in turn likely are charitable so it is being paid forward if not exactly from her pocket direct.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful set. :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you, everyone, for your kind remarks.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Very pretty knits. What bugs me about MS is how she pronounces herb/herbs with the h, lol.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> Very pretty knits. What bugs me about MS is how she pronounces herb/herbs with the h, lol.


Yes! Drove me nuts!


----------



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

LOVE the color. The sweater is beautiful and so are the hats. You do beautiful work. I love to challenge myself with cables like that. Beautiful outfit.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Ooh! I like your sweater and hats -- and -- I like Martha Stewart as well.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

How interesting that so many of us dislike her! But, I do love the sweater & hats. You do beautiful work and can put MS to shame with your talent.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful projects!!! Beautiful color...


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks like Martha come through for you with these beautiful knits....why not remove the labels?


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Stunning knitting and the color is beautiful.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Whatever your views on MS your finished items are lovely


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautifully knitted


----------



## csurface (Jan 11, 2015)

Beautiful caps and sweater. 
MS arouses a lot of antagonism, but consider, to accomplish what she has takes a lot of ego. Her archives of crafts, gardening and such are pretty wonderful. That said, I must admit, she rubs me the wrong way, too.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice work!!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful knitting. Nice color.


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

The set is beautiful! The color is so pretty too!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful knitting, I'm not a fan either.


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

Adorable sweater and hats..........love the color.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

regardless of the name on the yarn, your knitting is beautiful, love the sweater and the color is beautiful


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

I bought some MS bed sheets at Macy's and they didn't even last a year. I have nothing against her, but I expected better quality from her brand name. Nice sweater and hats.


----------



## TheBigK (Mar 15, 2014)

I happen to be a BIG fan of Martha's!! She was instrumental in making home keeping popular again. I don't believe that Food Network or HGTV would be around if she hadn't started that trend of cooking and crafting. I have purchased several of her kits, paper flower making and a stencil I used to make the most beautiful reindeer candle holder. As with anything that carries her name it was excellent because she wouldn't have it any other way, We all have purchased yarn from very reputable companies that was full of knots, didn't have nice hand feel,etc. so be glad that she puts out a quality product!


----------



## Pinkpaisley (Mar 11, 2015)

BBatten17 said:


> Very pretty knits. What bugs me about MS is how she pronounces herb/herbs with the h, lol.


As MS is an American it surprised and pleased me that she used the British pronunciation. I can't remember if she used oreGANo and basil instead of oREGano and bazil.!!


----------



## granmarie5 (Jul 2, 2012)

I have always been a fan of Martha. I have learned various crafts and tried new recipes from watching her shows. Now I will try her yarn. Your set is lovely!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Irregardless of the MS tag, your work is beautiful. I feel the same way about her - I don't think she knows a thing about knitting. But that is my opinion only.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

granmarie5 said:


> I have always been a fan of Martha. I have learned various crafts and tried new recipes from watching her shows. Now I will try her yarn. Your set is lovely!


I was lucky, I had a good batch of yarn. I've read horror stories of folk who bought her yarn and had many problems.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Your work is gorgeous!


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

If all of you are so down on Martha, maybe I should quit this KP! 
I live near Martha in Maine. Have met her many times. She has always been sweet and gracious to me, and HELPFUL too.
I can forgive what happened in the past. We all make mistakes.
What is that saying about glass houses and throwing stones?
Are you all so perfect???!!!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Kay Knits said:


> Lovely items with the yarn. Remove the label and knit the last. The color is wonderful!


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Great knitting&#128522;


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

A very pretty color, and you made a very cute set out of it. Be happy and ignore/forget the name of /////


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

Love the sweater and hats. I'm not a fan of Martha either. She's just too perfect at doing everything for my taste and despite how many times I watched a video of her folding a fitted sheet, mine still end up in an untidy mess, but who cares, they still look good when they are actually on the bed!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Love the color the set is beautiful.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

gwennieh68 said:


> Love the sweater and hats. I'm not a fan of Martha either. She's just too perfect at doing everything for my taste and despite how many times I watched a video of her folding a fitted sheet, mine still end up in an untidy mess, but who cares, they still look good when they are actually on the bed!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

gwennieh68 said:


> Love the sweater and hats. I'm not a fan of Martha either. She's just too perfect at doing everything for my taste and despite how many times I watched a video of her folding a fitted sheet, mine still end up in an untidy mess, but who cares, they still look good when they are actually on the bed!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

gwennieh68 said:


> Love the sweater and hats. I'm not a fan of Martha either. She's just too perfect at doing everything for my taste and despite how many times I watched a video of her folding a fitted sheet, mine still end up in an untidy mess, but who cares, they still look good when they are actually on the bed!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

It's hard to believe all the VENOM directed at Martha Stewart !! When a man succeeds as Martha has done he's widely admired and praised ,a woman ,well it's a very different story .
I'd like to see as much venom directed at the bankers ,for example .


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Splendid knitting! Love the color.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

What a beautiful color and set.


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

When ms went to prison with grace and dignity I became a fan.

Edit to add that I truly admire her for that grace and dignity. Didn't want anyone reading my first sentence to think I was a fan because she went to prison.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

gheezi said:


> When ms went to prison with grace and dignity I became a fan.


I like your glasses. That's not iced tea, is it? LOL


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> I like your glasses. That's not iced tea, is it? LOL


No, just little ol' Manhattans


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

gheezi said:


> No, just little ol' Manhattans


Love it!


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful work and lovely color regardless of the MS name..... just throw out the label and knit the last skein.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

yona said:


> Beautiful work and lovely color regardless of the MS name..... just throw out the label and knit the last skein.


I shall. I already buried it, need to find it.


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Love the color and the patterns you chose to use with this yarn are perfect. If the yarn is perfect, who cares who put their name on it. MS did not make this yarn.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Your set is lovely and the colour is great.


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't really dislike her, don't know the lady. I just have trouble with anybody who puts themselves over as knowing everything about everything, which she seems to do. It has nothing to do with her insider trading deal or her going to jail etc.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Very nice. I love the color. I too would not buy anything that would benefit Martha Stewart but for goodness sake, you already had the yarn, it is beautiful and you can't blame the yarn for her misadventures.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Beautiful.....love the cables.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

tmvasquez said:


> Very nice. I love the color. I too would not buy anything that would benefit Martha Stewart but for goodness sake, you already had the yarn, it is beautiful and you can't blame the yarn for her misadventures.


Just having fun. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

tmvasquez said:


> Very nice. I love the color. I too would not buy anything that would benefit Martha Stewart but for goodness sake, you already had the yarn, it is beautiful and you can't blame the yarn for her misadventures.


Thank you and thank everyone for the lovely compliments!


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Very pretty set and love the color.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> I was given a gift of a bag of MS yarn 2 years ago. I am no fan of Ms Stewart so I hid it in the bottom of my stash.
> During a snow storm, I saw the color pop out in the bottom of the plastic bin. I dug it out, Gerbera Daisy it said. My spirits were lifted. It was easy on the needles, no knots, no breaks, no splits. But I really dislike Martha I said, the yarn called me out and this is what happened.
> I still have one more skein, Argh!
> This little thread coincides with the current MS thread.
> Christine


I'm no fan of MS either... but those items you knit are simply beautiful.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

OmaForFour said:


> If all of you are so down on Martha, maybe I should quit this KP!
> I live near Martha in Maine. Have met her many times. She has always been sweet and gracious to me, and HELPFUL too.
> I can forgive what happened in the past. We all make mistakes.
> What is that saying about glass houses and throwing stones?
> Are you all so perfect???!!!


It is good to see an opinion from someone that really knows the lady. Refreshing to hear that perhaps not all is as it seems in the media.
As I said before celebrities's public persona is whatever the networks etc. develope, and fame does not always be kind to someone regardless of their personal life. We see what they want us to see.
Some of course play the role and deserve what they are thought of. But though I do not care for a couple of my relatives I certainly do not discard all the practical or good things I have learned watching them, or what not to do.
If I were an envious or jealous person I could vilify many in this ol world. But no time for that. She did her time, others never even got a slap on the wrist, and I bet she learned a great lesson in more ways likely than we will ever know. 
If there is a women involved in divorce my guess is most everyone has tried to see what the soon to be ex is doing. Stalking is a a word that needs to be addressed and if no restraining order went out then maybe stalking is not the correct word. I truly do not know anything about her personal life so cannot form an opinion on that.
We are all free to spend our cash where we see fit. Sometimes I think I would not buy anything if I delved into backgrounds or followed many a cause. I read dozens of times about Hobby Lobby not carrying anything remotely connected with Jewish holidays , craft wise etc. and was being boycotted, walked in and a whole section was devoted to just that, so we all do our own research one way or the other. I would not want to ruin many jobs so dearly depended upon unless the action was physically, or morally damaging, discerned by my own personal standards, my choices. 
It must be hard to put your name on a product, lose control over the daily production of all facets, boards usually vote what is to happen. As I remember it was personal actions in her fiscal world that got her in trouble, not MS Inc. Oh well, be it a choice to each, the outfits produced are great and if another yarn is used in lieu of MS, they will be wonderful too and the maker will feel it is their choice, as it should be, IMHO.
I feel so fortunate that not being a celebrity, my errors etc. have not come under the scrutiny of the press, so to speak! My friends and family are good enough watch dogs!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> It is good to see an opinion from someone that really knows the lady. Refreshing to hear that perhaps not all is as it seems in the media.
> As I said before celebrities's public persona is whatever the networks etc. develope, and fame does not always be kind to someone regardless of their personal life. We see what they want us to see.
> Some of course play the role and deserve what they are thought of. But though I do not care for a couple of my relatives I certainly do not discard all the practical or good things I have learned watching them, or what not to do.
> If I were an envious or jealous person I could vilify many in this ol world. But no time for that. She did her time, others never even got a slap on the wrist, and I bet she learned a great lesson in more ways likely than we will ever know.
> ...


Thank you, this is about the yarn.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> It is good to see an opinion from someone that really knows the lady. Refreshing to hear that perhaps not all is as it seems in the media.
> As I said before celebrities's public persona is whatever the networks etc. develope, and fame does not always be kind to someone regardless of their personal life. We see what they want us to see.
> Some of course play the role and deserve what they are thought of. But though I do not care for a couple of my relatives I certainly do not discard all the practical or good things I have learned watching them, or what not to do.
> If I were an envious or jealous person I could vilify many in this ol world. But no time for that. She did her time, others never even got a slap on the wrist, and I bet she learned a great lesson in more ways likely than we will ever know.
> ...


Thank you, this is about the yarn.


----------



## LAMARQUE8 (Oct 12, 2014)

I always find Martha Stewart's products less than beautiful to put it politely. For someone so 'crafty' she is a mess. I think she needs to invent a hairbrush.


----------



## LinaJO (Mar 27, 2016)

Wow, so many strong feelings about MS. I remember losing interest in her way back when I read a piece detailing the large staff she has even in her private life. I can fold napkins into swans for a dinner party if I have paid staff doing everything else!

At any rate, whoever she may or may or may not be, it doesn't take away from the beautiful job you did with the MS brand of yarn.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you,ladies!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

denisejh said:


> chrisjac-I'm with you. I'n no fan of that person. Years ago, I made a quilt to be auctioned off for an animal rescue charity. I worked very hard and slow on it because I didn't have that much quilting experience and I wanted it to turn out well so someone would bid on it and make money for the rescue. I was very proud of my effort and got many compliments so I think I did ok. MS was at the auction and I was introuced to her. She spent the next ten minutes or so telling me everything I did wrong with the quilt. I was humiliated and devastated. She seemed to really enjoy knocking down my efforts then walking away while laughing at me. The quilt came up in the auction and four people ended up in a bidding war for it. It went for almost ten thousand dollars (not that it was a ten thousand dollar quilt, not even close, but rumor has it that two of the women were bitter enemies and I think they just got caught up trying to outdo each other!). Whatever the reason, the rescue was the winner for it. I don't know if MS was there for the auction. I hope she was and saw my lowly quilting effort go for such big bucks! She is a mean, spiteful, blackhearted b**ch and I hopes karma grabs her by the throat and doesn't let go. That said, I think your knit set is really pretty and so beautifully knit. Thanks for sharing it with us. You're a very talented knitter! Denise


Wow. Don't hold back your opinion of Ms. Stewart! I suppose you have a reason to not like the woman, but I never understood why so many people dislike her. It seems rather petty to me.


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you for writing this WONDERFUL piece! I see you are a Grandmother also, as am I (I have 4 grandkids). I am not a person of wealth (not all that live near Martha are), but Martha treated me as an equal and that brought tears to my eyes. She even stood in the local supermarket and explained something in a magazine to me. She is very often at our local library and the farmers' market (May thru Oct). There are some here who don't like her, but I have met many who adore her - more than don't.
Thanks again for your article. Maybe its the Grandmas (including Martha) who have the wisdom. LOL.



Montana Gramma said:


> It is good to see an opinion from someone that really knows the lady. Refreshing to hear that perhaps not all is as it seems in the media.
> As I said before celebrities's public persona is whatever the networks etc. develope, and fame does not always be kind to someone regardless of their personal life. We see what they want us to see.
> Some of course play the role and deserve what they are thought of. But though I do not care for a couple of my relatives I certainly do not discard all the practical or good things I have learned watching them, or what not to do.
> If I were an envious or jealous person I could vilify many in this ol world. But no time for that. She did her time, others never even got a slap on the wrist, and I bet she learned a great lesson in more ways likely than we will ever know.
> ...


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

You did very good, considering you didn't like the yarn Love the sweater, it is very cute


----------



## Sadiebell (Sep 6, 2015)

Whether you like or dislike her, you made something very beautiful with
the yarn.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Beautiful set and a very pretty color


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Jalsh said:


> You did a beautiful job knitting. Just gorgeous.
> BTW my brother-in-law is a Wall Street ad executive. They absolutely LOVE people like you who are swayed by a name on a brand-good or bad, you're an easy target to their ad's.
> It's a psychological thing. They could next take the exact same yarn, put Hilary Clinton's name on it and you will love it.
> You got to look beyond the name. Old Martha didn't sit and spin that yarn!


I'm afraid I would gag or break out in hives if I had to use yarn with Hilary's name on it.


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

Lovely knitting.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

I guess she is good for something! You should be grateful that she sheared her acrylic sheep, cleaned and carded the fibers, spun it into the best quality yarn, washed it and dyed it such a beautiful color...all by herself!!!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

OmaForFour said:


> If all of you are so down on Martha, maybe I should quit this KP!!


Maybe you should if it bothers you to associate with people who have different opinions from yours.


----------



## ljknits (May 22, 2011)

I do not know Martha personally, but do know my husband's niece, Sarah, was attending a horse event on Martha's property and one of Martha's chow dogs bit Sarah on the leg, ripping her slacks and breaking the skin. Martha's response was to hand Sarah a bottle of water and tell her not to ruin the event by making a scene. I do not think that was the behavior of a person I would want to know better.

However, all opinions do not change the fact that you produced lovely items from the yarn and the name on the label does not distract from that. Good job!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

OmaForFour said:


> Thank you for writing this WONDERFUL piece! I see you are a Grandmother also, as am I (I have 4 grandkids). I am not a person of wealth (not all that live near Martha are), but Martha treated me as an equal and that brought tears to my eyes. She even stood in the local supermarket and explained something in a magazine to me. She is very often at our local library and the farmers' market (May thru Oct). There are some here who don't like her, but I have met many who adore her - more than don't.
> Thanks again for your article. Maybe its the Grandmas (including Martha) who have the wisdom. LOL.


I am a new grandmother.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

OmaForFour said:


> Thank you for writing this WONDERFUL piece! I see you are a Grandmother also, as am I (I have 4 grandkids). I am not a person of wealth (not all that live near Martha are), but Martha treated me as an equal and that brought tears to my eyes. She even stood in the local supermarket and explained something in a magazine to me. She is very often at our local library and the farmers' market (May thru Oct). There are some here who don't like her, but I have met many who adore her - more than don't.
> Thanks again for your article. Maybe its the Grandmas (including Martha) who have the wisdom. LOL.


Glad you had a positive meeting with Martha.


----------



## Stephaniecrocheter (Sep 23, 2015)

What a beautiful outfit in gorgeous color; excellent workmanship. Don't understand all the contempt for Martha? Can someone clue me in?


----------



## granmarie5 (Jul 2, 2012)

I agree with you. If a man had done what Martha did he would have received a slap on the wrist. She should never have been found guilty. Love her mannerisims.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

In defence of MS... I admire a woman who came from a large struggling family... and worked her tail off to achieve success... she may appear to be afectatious... but she is neither... we need more successful self-made women.


----------



## poverbaugh (Aug 9, 2012)

Many years ago I had my own cosmetic company. I would buy my product (from one of only 3 large manufacturers in the USA) and put my label on it. It could have been the same company Mabelline or Loreal purchased their products. 
Yarn companies are the same. They purchase their yarns from outsources and put their own label on it. MS could be the same as Patons, Knit picks, Walmarts. However, in defense to MS, many of her companies donate a portion of all procedes to charity...No so with Patons or Knit picks or Walmart. So I guess, and it seems to be so, the yarn was and certainly looks beautiful. That's what I care about. Not who's label is on it.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

BBatten17 said:


> Very pretty knits. What bugs me about MS is how she pronounces herb/herbs with the h, lol.


Eek. .I pronounce herbs with an ' h ' at the start ? My great friend has a sister and in London they were not called Harriet and Amy but 'artist and Hamy .


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Your work is BEAUTIFUL, and you gave me a chuckle and reminded me of a very dear friend. She dislikes Martha Stewart also . My friend is so talented at everything she does, so when I saw the sign above her craft room door I had to laugh. It reads: NO, MARTHA STEWART DOES NOT LIVE HERE.... she would get so upset when someone made a comment about her crafts that she was just like Martha. lol so needless to say I would never buy her any of this yarn. Martha had a good crew of people that made her look good and famous.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Christine, you have taken the high road in overcoming your distaste for MS yarn by creating such adorable items. The lucky recipients (or parents) won't be thinking of MS--they'll think of you!


----------



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

Yipes, a sociologist would get a kick out of this thread. So many strong opinions. I used to watch her show all the time and was inspired to try many things because of her...but her personality (which took a hit when she went to prison) is interesting to say the least.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Christine, you have taken the high road in overcoming your distaste for MS yarn by creating such adorable items. The lucky recipients (or parents) won't be thinking of MS--they'll think of you!


Thanks! I'm not telling them other than machine wash and dry.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

easyonly said:


> Yipes, a sociologist would get a kick out of this thread. So many strong opinions. I used to watch her show all the time and was inspired to try many things because of her...but her personality (which took a hit when she went to prison) is interesting to say the least.


One of my two majors in college. LOL


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

jeannietta said:


> I love the color! Its so spring like - one of my favorites. I like Martha Stewart and I always have. She has never put her name on any product that is not first rate. I will probably get blowback for saying this but she elevated crafting to new levels and gave permission to an entire generation of women like myself to rejoice in their creativity. If it wasn't for Martha, I bet there would be no Craftsy, Etsy and Ravelry - just my opinion.


I love Martha Stewart. I actually received her Martha Stewart Cooking School cookbook for Christmas..because I asked for it! I watched her cooking show off and on when it was carried by a station that I could get. I find her voice very soothing to listen to.

June


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Fabulous knitting!


----------



## jamkea (Jan 24, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful, well done.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> I was given a gift of a bag of MS yarn 2 years ago. I am no fan of Ms Stewart so I hid it in the bottom of my stash.
> During a snow storm, I saw the color pop out in the bottom of the plastic bin. I dug it out, Gerbera Daisy it said. My spirits were lifted. It was easy on the needles, no knots, no breaks, no splits. But I really dislike Martha I said, the yarn called me out and this is what happened.
> I still have one more skein, Argh!
> This little thread coincides with the current MS thread.
> Christine


These are beautiful items that you have created, no matter what name was on the yarn.

Like many others on this thread, I would never, ever buy anything with MS's name on it. I was painting my bedroom and needed a stencil for some added oomph. Usually, I buy Buckingham stencils, as they are made from strong mylar and last and last. However, I was unable to find any Buckinghams. I came across a MS design which I really liked. What a waste of money that was. It fell apart after three uses. It was made in China from the flimsiest of material. I expect it was intended for a single use. And that makes it a very expensive experience.

No, I will never again buy anything with her name on it. You were lucky that the yarn was beautiful to work with, and you have definitely made lemonade!!! Brava. (When someone hands you lemons, make lemonade.)


----------



## Roundtoit (Apr 18, 2016)

Chris, your work is beautiful. While I'm not a fan of Martha either, I do love the color of her/your yarn.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Roundtoit said:


> Chris, you're work is beautiful. While I'm not a fan of Martha either, I do love the color of her/your yarn.


Thanks, who can resist the name "Gerbera Daisy" during a snow storm?!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Lovely knitting. Just remove the label and get rid of the rest. I'll never buy anything with M.S. on it. :-(


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

That is a beautiful outfit. Any baby will love it.


----------



## Roundtoit (Apr 18, 2016)

chrisjac said:


> Thanks, who can resist the name "Gerbera Daisy" during a snow storm?!


Yes! The color really is pretty. Love your cables.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

So nice! Love the pattern and color .


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

My goodness! I had no idea that Martha was so disliked! I just found her a bit over the top when it came to all the things she supposedly does all by herself for holiday gatherings and such. I have bought a few things bearing her name because they happened to be something I needed and liked. I'm just not impressed by her and her "trappings". But, that being said, I love what you knitted, and the color is wonderful.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

You made some lovely items there. Nicely done.


----------



## SquidgeWA (Apr 28, 2015)

Well, you didn't pay for it, so the onus is reduced. I'm glad the yarn worked well, and your results are spectacular.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

SquidgeWA said:


> Well, you didn't pay for it, so the onus is reduced. I'm glad the yarn worked well, and your results are spectacular.


Thanks! Not a penny was spent.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Thank you, this is about the yarn.


Really? It wasn't about Martha and how disliked she was in the original post and title?


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

I love this pattern is it available


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

I love the color!! I have never even seen MS yarn in the stores.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

dragonswing said:


> I love the color!! I have never even seen MS yarn in the stores.


I may be wrong, but I believe it's been discontinued.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Your knitting is terrific! Remember she did pay her debt to the country, unlike a lot of other millionaires.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Susan Marie said:


> Your knitting is terrific! Remember she did pay her debt to the country, unlike a lot of other millionaires.


Very true.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

"It's a good thing".


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> "It's a good thing".


I was waiting for that one! :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

OK. I WILL. RIGHT NOW!



mzmom1 said:


> Maybe you should if it bothers you to associate with people who have different opinions from yours.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Lovely knitting.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

It's a beautiful set regardless of whose name is the yarn. Love that color.


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

Pretty!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Your outfit is beautiful..


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you, everyone. I appreciate all your kind remarks.
Christine


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I was given a gift of a bag of MS yarn 2 years ago. I am no fan of Ms Stewart so I hid it in the bottom of my stash.
> During a snow storm, I saw the color pop out in the bottom of the plastic bin. I dug it out, Gerbera Daisy it said. My spirits were lifted. It was easy on the needles, no knots, no breaks, no splits. But I really dislike Martha I said, the yarn called me out and this is what happened.
> I still have one more skein, Argh!
> This little thread coincides with the current MS thread.
> Christine


That is such a lovely colour


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

I went from Pg 1 to #11. Sorry haven't the time right now for the others 9 pgs...
I really disliked everything MS 3 decades or so ago - we too saw her expansive collections of EVERYTHING for entertaining/cooking & serving.

But a year or so ago we came across the PBS showings of Martha Bakes & The M S Cooking School. Themed half hour programs. Hardly ever an 'exotic' ingredient or even above standard pots & pans. We're really enjoying the recipes and haver quite a number of them written downEZ to make & delish!
Martha is much much more humble in this current rendition.


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

So many people have dislike for a woman who worked to become wealthy, and famous .
IMHO, many powerful men have done a LOT worse than she with financial schemes.
Many of her products are overpriced, however, I have purchased dog grooming items and craft items on sale and found them well made and lasting.
I just wish we would hold male misbehavior to the same standards.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful work even if you don't like Martha.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work Christine. I love the cables and the colour. Gorgeous set!!! &#128158; Ros


----------



## pimorton (Oct 30, 2011)

In addition to knitting, I enjoy writing parodies of Disney songs. So when Martha Stewart went to prison, I think in 2002, I wrote the following parody of "Be Our Guest" from "Beauty and the Beast."

Be our guest, be our guest
Put the system to the test.
You've been trading on the inside, dear
And you're under arrest
Soup du jour, hot hors d'oevers,
You can make them while serve
Prison time for indiscretions
By the way, dear did we mention
You can sew, you can cook
"Can I change the prison look?"
If it's all in perfect taste, why yes you bet
The other wardens covet 
But you're here, we love it
Be our guest, be our guest, be our guest

Beef for stew, gold lame
Pine and vintage cabernet
Make a list of what you wish
And we'll procure it right away
You're alone and you're scared
Now you program's off the air.
But we know you are adaptive
And the audience is captive
Tell some jokes, do some tricks
With some other small convicts
You can entertain the guards up in their nest
You've got to catch the vision
Even though it's prision
Be our guest
If you're stressed
We've got linins that need pressed
Be our guest, be our guest, be our guest

Life is so imposing
For a hostess who's not hosting
You're not whole
without a sole 
Or fresh capon
Remember all those days when you were famous
Suddenly those golden days are gone
Five months you'll be rusting
if you don't get out there fussing
'Bout a centerpiece or how to clean up spills
Most days you'll just lay around the cell block
Flabby, fat and lazy
Which I know will drive you crazy

Be our guest, be our guest
Sakes alive and I'll be blessed
Thank the Lord you've come on board
We've got an inmate who's depressed
She's condemned, set to die
And she wants some key lime pie
For dessert for her last dinner
And she knows you'll make a winner
As she lays on the cot
She will say,"That hit the spot"
As her final words before the drugs inject.
She'll go to meet her Maker
Thanking you, her baker
Be our guest, be our guest, be our guest.

Be our guest, be our guest,
We know "charming" is your quest
Through some potpourri around your cell
And make a cozy nest.
When you're done with your cell
Do your neighbor's space as well.
While the search lights do their scanning
You can do your meal planning
Course by course
Soup to nuts
Till we shout "You drive us nuts!"
And we pardon you to get rid of the pest
Though now it's nice to have you
Soon we'll want to stab you
Be our guest, be our guest,
Be our guest, please be our guest.


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm not a fan either. The set is lovely though. Someone must be buying her yarn or it wouldn't be in stores. From the general tone of most of the posts I've been reading, I wonder why it's still around. I've never used any so I can't speak to quality.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

pimorton said:


> In addition to knitting, I enjoy writing parodies of Disney songs. So when Martha Stewart went to prison, I think in 2002, I wrote the following parody of "Be Our Guest" from "Beauty and the Beast."
> 
> Be our guest, be our guest
> Put the system to the test.
> ...


I really enjoyed your parody. You did a wonderful job on it. I will probably be humming that tune all day now. LOL


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

whodlum said:


> I'm not a fan either. The set is lovely though. Someone must be buying her yarn or it wouldn't be in stores. From the general tone of most of the posts I've been reading, I wonder why it's still around. I've never used any so I can't speak to quality.


I know the yarn I had was discontinued.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

pimorton said:


> In addition to knitting, I enjoy writing parodies of Disney songs. So when Martha Stewart went to prison, I think in 2002, I wrote the following parody of "Be Our Guest" from "Beauty and the Beast."
> 
> Be our guest, be our guest
> Put the system to the test.
> ...


Now you've got me singing this all day!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> If the yarn is lovely, Which you said it was, and the color, I really like, who cares if MS name is on the band?


I agree! Looks like lovely yarn and your projects are wonderful! I love the color!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

edithann said:


> Christine, I'm not a fan of Martha Stewart either, but you put her yarn to good use! Love the color, and the patterns you used. Great knitting, as usual!
> Edie... ;-) :thumbup:


I totally agree.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

[
But a year or so ago we came across the PBS showings of Martha Bakes & The M S Cooking School. Themed half hour programs. Hardly ever an 'exotic' ingredient or even above standard pots & pans. We're really enjoying the recipes and haver quite a number of them written downEZ to make & delish!
Martha is much much more humble in this current rendition.[/quote]

I always enjoyed her t.v. programs and would try to watch at noon while eating my lunch.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

You put it to good use! Beautiful work.


----------



## MICHAELA (Feb 7, 2011)

Years ago I was watching Autobiography on celebrities on "E" channel,and one of this program was about Martha Stewart, so her brother sad "Martha get what Martha want". That's says it all.


----------



## MICHAELA (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorry, I like your knitting and I would like to make this beautiful sweater for my granddaughter, but I can't get to pattern page.

Thank you in advance for your help.

Michaela


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

Just a reminder ,not all brothers like their sisters !! Most of us try to get what we want ,why is that held against Martha Stewart ?? I am quite sure she taught her prison inmates some useful life lessons .
Does anyone have an idea of how many MEN are in prison due to insider trading and how many still walk the streets still robbing anyone they can ??
I heard Martha on Larry King years ago and she was quite frank about how her father was very insecure and could not get past the Polish thing he grew up with 
Martha took what she learnt from her mother and father and turned it into an Empire . Judge Judy did the same . Three cheers for both of them .


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you for your intelligent and positive outlook, moss


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

what a beautiful color and nice little set.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm no MS fan either, but you have made a beautiful set out of yarn I'm sure she never touched. Snicker......


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Martha would love to be called this beautiful!! Great job!!


----------



## sweetpea69 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ladies you make me laugh....I actually love her ha but I wouldn't let her name being on something stop me from buying it...she actually has some excellent products. You've made a gorgeous job of that set maybe some booties with the left over ball..it probably isn't enough for leggings....


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

denisejh said:


> chrisjac-I'm with you. I'n no fan of that person. Years ago, I made a quilt to be auctioned off for an animal rescue charity. I worked very hard and slow on it because I didn't have that much quilting experience and I wanted it to turn out well so someone would bid on it and make money for the rescue. I was very proud of my effort and got many compliments so I think I did ok. MS was at the auction and I was introuced to her. She spent the next ten minutes or so telling me everything I did wrong with the quilt. I was humiliated and devastated. She seemed to really enjoy knocking down my efforts then walking away while laughing at me. The quilt came up in the auction and four people ended up in a bidding war for it. It went for almost ten thousand dollars (not that it was a ten thousand dollar quilt, not even close, but rumor has it that two of the women were bitter enemies and I think they just got caught up trying to outdo each other!). Whatever the reason, the rescue was the winner for it. I don't know if MS was there for the auction. I hope she was and saw my lowly quilting effort go for such big bucks! She is a mean, spiteful, blackhearted b**ch and I hopes karma grabs her by the throat and doesn't let go. That said, I think your knit set is really pretty and so beautifully knit. Thanks for sharing it with us. You're a very talented knitter! Denise


I had no idea she could be so mean! When she used to have celebrity guests on her show and would have them make a craft along with her, it quickly became obvious that she lacks a sense of humor. Some of her guests would purposely mess up and Martha took it seriously. I do give her credit for bouncing back after her stint in prison.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

pimorton said:


> In addition to knitting, I enjoy writing parodies of Disney songs. So when Martha Stewart went to prison, I think in 2002, I wrote the following parody of "Be Our Guest" from "Beauty and the Beast."
> 
> Be our guest, be our guest
> Put the system to the test.
> ...


Wow! This is great!


----------



## jpd13 (Feb 19, 2016)

Sorry to disagree with everyone (at least on the 1st page) about not liking Martha. I happen to like her and some of her products, but I'm a lot older than some of you gals. I wonder if that is why? However your sweater and hats are adorable.


----------



## Lavender Liz (Oct 6, 2014)

jeannietta said:


> I love the color! Its so spring like - one of my favorites. I like Martha Stewart and I always have. She has never put her name on any product that is not first rate. I will probably get blowback for saying this but she elevated crafting to new levels and gave permission to an entire generation of women like myself to rejoice in their creativity. If it wasn't for Martha, I bet there would be no Craftsy, Etsy and Ravelry - just my opinion.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lavender Liz (Oct 6, 2014)

gheezi said:


> When ms went to prison with grace and dignity I became a fan.
> 
> Edit to add that I truly admire her for that grace and dignity. Didn't want anyone reading my first sentence to think I was a fan because she went to prison.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: That's when I really became a fan, also. Since she is back, doing her shows, she seems to have a certain serenity that she did not have previously. I enjoy her recipes and they are not at all difficult. Your sweater and hats are beautiful and that is such a pretty color. I have never used MS yarn, but I know of no yarn that does not occasionally have a bad skein.


----------



## Lavender Liz (Oct 6, 2014)

rkr said:


> I went from Pg 1 to #11. Sorry haven't the time right now for the others 9 pgs...
> I really disliked everything MS 3 decades or so ago - we too saw her expansive collections of EVERYTHING for entertaining/cooking & serving.
> 
> But a year or so ago we came across the PBS showings of Martha Bakes & The M S Cooking School. Themed half hour programs. Hardly ever an 'exotic' ingredient or even above standard pots & pans. We're really enjoying the recipes and haver quite a number of them written downEZ to make & delish!
> Martha is much much more humble in this current rendition.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Exactly what I have found. I don't remember ever telling anyone (0r having anyone ask) what the brand of yarn was that I used for an item I made. For the most part, for me, patterns are like recipes....... to be used as a guide, not a word by word instruction that needs to be followed to the letter. Again, your sweater set is lovely.


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh they are lovely clothes, the yarn looks soft...perfect


----------



## trout23 (Aug 28, 2012)

Really pretty color and nice pattern. I’ve never used MS yarn as she does rub me the wrong way. She always came across as fake. One Christmas a coworker came in all excited about a MS suggestion. When I asked what it was and she told me, I laughed. I had done my decorating in that manner since my kids were little in the ‘70’s. She never seemed to have many original ideas to me, she just sold herself well.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Well I like Martha & her yarn (had a few skeins) & your sweater & hats are cute...


----------

